# He pees on his leg/foot



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Zero is 15 months, and he lifts his leg most of the time to pee but weather he lifts his leg or not he still manages to pee on his front leg or foot! will he grow out of it?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I had one of my males from my first litter come back to me at almost 2 yrs of age. And he would do that. Would have to constantly rinse him off. I dont have him now so not sure if he still does it.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah, hes just not getting the right angle to get the pee away from him. he cleans himself off after but its just weird


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Mickey, my Silly Sibe does this sometimes. But the funniest thing is this. When he poops he pees at the same time. One morning he decided to smell the ground as he pooped and he peed on his FACE. He gave me the look "I MEANT TO DO THAT !! "
I had to wipe his face......


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is 20 mos and still doesn't lift his leg- so he pees through his front two. He's got good aim so he misses them. I don't see him ever outgrowing it.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

That is what Mickey does when he pees and poops at the same time, but he has already walked around and lifted his leg also.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz is 2 yrs and he does the exact same thing. We laugh and say he pees like a flamingo because he lifts his leg straight up instead of at an angle.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Blitz does it sometimes, and he doesn't seem to notice. :crazy:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo used to until he started peeing with a purpose. Now he has to do a return check to make sure his aim was accurate.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Riggs does that every so often.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby's not a male so she makes up for it. When she's out playing fetch and finds that she has to pee she will drop whatever is in her mouth take 2 steps forward and pee on it. Unintentionally. Then she will go to pick it up and look at it like "What happened to THAT, I'm not touching THAT thing!?!"


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> When she's out playing fetch and finds that she has to pee she will drop whatever is in her mouth take 2 steps forward and pee on it. Unintentionally. Then she will go to pick it up and look at it like "What happened to THAT, I'm not touching THAT thing!?!"


Haha, Vinca does the same thing!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have clients that do Bichon rescue, and boy do those Bichon boys get "into" their peeing... if I take out more than one at time for potty walks, I have to be really careful that they don't pee on each other's heads. The females will even do it sometimes!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

haha well im glad its not to strange then, i was starting to worry tat he wasn't developing right. i wanna teach him to pee lifting his leg lol


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Abby's not a male so she makes up for it. When she's out playing fetch and finds that she has to pee she will drop whatever is in her mouth take 2 steps forward and pee on it. Unintentionally. Then she will go to pick it up and look at it like "What happened to THAT, I'm not touching THAT thing!?!"


LOL. Draco does that sometimes. He once almost poo'd on his ball once, but somehow scooted forward just in time to miss it! :wild:


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

my pup is 7 months and does that-mostly in the morning and late at night when he's tired-durring the day he can get a good aim-he's never ever raised his leg to pee


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie does the same thing. He's 19 months old.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

mssandslinger said:


> Zero is 15 months, and he lifts his leg most of the time to pee but weather he lifts his leg or not he still manages to pee on his front leg or foot! will he grow out of it?


Mine still does it at going on 20 months! I don't think that's something they grow out of...it's just a mix of anatomy and how they decide to pee =/. Just keep a towel around. I don't rinse him off every time unless it's really bad. Usually he just catches the back of his foot.


----------



## jezzdobbel8610 (Jun 14, 2011)

I noticed Shylo does that too, he doesn't lift his leg to pee, so he just squats a tiny bit and just pee, but the pee aims to his front foot and he pees on it sometimes lol.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Not my intention to be rude, but are they kind of silly dogs, aren't they?


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

My Mikko pees on his foot, but its his front. He lifts his back leg & then does like a slight lean & more often than not pees on his frontfoot/leg. He's also extremely neat & cleans himself each time. He startd doing that in his awkward stage..he's 7 1/2 now...still waiting for him to grow out of it


----------

